# Janet's Page



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

anyone one around these parts who used to use "Janet's Page" to tramp around & do the shut down shuffle & other various type sparky jobs?

I hadn't heard that sister's name in many years & was talking with a friend last night, that I met on the road, and ended up on the phone with last nite.

I was actually doing about 70 mph on the highway heading somewhere else that night [that I found out about on Janets], so many years ago. got the call about an update on work, on janets that was closer to me [plus 7/12's] if I just got off at the next ramp.........so I did.

and me and this apprentice met days later. still chat on occasion, he's turned out since obviously, and has started raising a family now. sounds like an asset to the craft the way he carries himself during chit-chat sessions. I am glad we met & that he is my friend. I think of him & his family often.

thank you sister janet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

SparkyDino said:


> anyone one around these parts who used to use "Janet's Page" to tramp around & do the shut down shuffle & other various type sparky jobs?
> 
> I hadn't heard that sister's name in many years & was talking with a friend last night, that I met on the road, and ended up on the phone with last nite.
> 
> ...


 Sister Janet did OUR IBEW an unselfish service for little thanks and never for a pay check, just because she cared for our union and knew she could help us all with her reports. I would always help her if I could and still on occasion will see her at the reunions.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> Sister Janet did OUR IBEW an unselfish service for little thanks and never for a pay check, just because she cared for our union and knew she could help us all with her reports. I would always help her if I could and still on occasion will see her at the reunions.


FAR OUT! :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SparkyDino said:


> anyone one around these parts who used to use "Janet's Page" to tramp around & do the shut down shuffle & other various type sparky jobs?
> 
> I hadn't heard that sister's name in many years & was talking with a friend last night, that I met on the road, and ended up on the phone with last nite.
> 
> ...


I love that ya'll say "turned out" when referring to apprentices. In the words of Andre the Giant "I don't think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I love that ya'll say *"turned out"* when referring to apprentices. In the words of Andre the Giant "I don't think that word means what you think it means."



quick question............"who" are those "mustache rides" for?

do you have perversions I need to know about? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SparkyDino said:


> quick question............"who" are those "mustache rides" for?
> 
> do you have perversions I need to know about? :laughing::laughing:


The mustache rides are on hold until I grow a mustache again. Once they do, if you are independently wealthy and are OK wearing a wig, send me a PM. :laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> The mustache rides are on hold until I grow a mustache again. Once they do, if you are independently wealthy and are OK wearing a wig, send me a PM. :laughing:


that is NOT where I was going with that gosh darn it!

but if you are inclined, and I ever do meth again..............I may ring you up:jester::jester:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SparkyDino said:


> that is NOT where I was going with that gosh darn it!
> 
> but if you are inclined, and I ever do meth again..............I may ring you up:jester::jester:


Just bring some of that white/blue/brown stuff with mmkay? :laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Just bring some of that white/blue/brown stuff with mmkay? :laughing:




dude you been on ET way too long, turn the 'puter off & go back out into the real world


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SparkyDino said:


> dude you been on ET way too long, turn the 'puter off & go back out into the real world


Tomorrow night. I gotta work tomorrow, so if I don't go out tonight, than things may get a bit weird on ET, but at least I won't have a hangover or regrets tomorrow. :whistling2:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Janet's Page

Thanks, I will check that out.

That being said, guys here are starting to look into getting licensed in Australia.

Something about Bechtel getting some huge work over there.

(goddammed timberline ad)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't ever seen a timberline add. I'm feeling left so left out........:laughing:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Why is her page no longer up?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

BDB said:


> Why is her page no longer up?


Let's just blame it on Obama.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

BDB said:


> Why is her page no longer up?


There were 3 locals that put a suit against her for divulging their private information which she defeated in a court of law.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Brother Noah said:


> There were 3 locals that put a suit against her for divulging their private information which she defeated in a court of law.


 Did they actually file suit or just threaten to? And didn't this happen after she publicly backed the loosing candidate at one of those locals?


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Travelers like, raped my local for 5 million.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mgraw said:


> Did they actually file suit or just threaten to? And didn't this happen after she publicly backed the loosing candidate at one of those locals?


I was told that Janet had to hire a lawyer. Now as far her backing a loosing candidate, first I ever heard of that one.


----------

